
Editors are pleased to receive death threats on the third Thursday of the month - leephillips
http://retractionwatch.com/2014/10/22/editors-are-pleased-to-receive-death-threats-on-the-third-thursday-of-the-month-a-new-journal-launches/
======
PaulHoule
Look around you

